# My Tropheus tank



## UltraMarine (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi everybody I want to share with you some videos and some pictures from my tank
but first Ill give you some details about it, its a 576L tank with 50 Tropheus Duboisi, 15 Tropheus mpulungu 8 Rusty cichlid (Iodotropheus sprengerae) and 60+ fry.









*Don't forget to put it on high quality!!


















sorry for the img/vid quality.

I'm looking forward for your replies
Lior


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

sweet tank. I like those tumblers too


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

I like the simplicity of the tank; very clean and very active. I also like how you have the equipment off to the side so it is less noticeable. Great looking setup, thanks for sharing!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Very Nice!!!!!

I like tanks with good numbers of fish! IMO the best way to view these fish!


----------



## nadavnl (Mar 21, 2008)

very nice !!! opcorn: opcorn:


----------

